# Fishing Rigs setup



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

I am coming down to the buxton area to surf fish an i want to know what is the best rig and bait for the fishing down there. I have two 12ft Ticas with Okuma 65 bait runners. Please let me know the best setups for fishing off the surf out there. Thanks guys and tight lines.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is the "Terminal Tackle" many of us use when fishing for drum,cobes,and stripers here on obx..










For line I use 20lb test,many will go as low as 14. We generally use 6 to 8 oz of lead because of current,pyramid sinker. To the running line most of us use "shockline" it is 40 to 50lb test attached to your running line. This is used to prevent breakoffs when casting and is also gives you and advantage when you are landing your fish..


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

looks as if your bead is in the wrong spot there D/D or missing one ,,, but i dont use beads no more for drum rigs, since i have found the weight rigs they have a Dillons corner in Buxton,, no need for the bead.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*The Bead Is Needed*

Go to www.hatterasoutfitters.com, click on Knots/Rigs, and then click on Full Drum Rig to see Hatteras Style Drum Rig

"The bead is to keep the sinker from riding up and over your shock knot once you have a fish on..."


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Bead is*

in the correct spot. It is so the fish pulling on the line can not pull the shock knot through the swivel that is attched to the weight. You would not want to have the weight hanging on your main line, which as DD stated may be as low as 14lb.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

but also wouldnt the bead on the bottom keep the weight from busting up your knot,,, i really never had any problems with the weight riding up my line and the times i have had the bead on top it just floated up to the top of the water,, which in case of the bead on the bottom is to cover your knot to protect it ,, but i do see what you are saying, i just have never had that problem.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Wouldn't hurt*

to use two beads, but I think most don't bother with one between sinker and leader Knot.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> to use two beads, but I think most don't bother with one between sinker and leader Knot.



Not sayin your wrong but this is the first time i have seen just the one bead on top i have always seen them between the weight and the hook.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*However The Bead Can Be Removed If*

What about removing the bead and substituitng a three way swivel for the barrel swivel? One eye is used for the very short snelled circle hook and the other eye can be used for the snap to hold the sinker. I have several reasons for this proposal based on my actual experience.

1. This rig can be cast further
2. In theory, the fish finder does not work anyway since usually the fisherman keeps the line tight with the rod in the spike
3. While fighting the caught fish, one does not have to worry about the sinker going up and down the shockleader.

I feel that the fishfinder is more of a theory than a principle. Actually, it will probably boil down to a personal preference than actual proof.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Although*

If I use a heavy in line Egg sinker I will use a bead to protect the knot. A lot of Folks use the plastic type weight slides, which are not as hard on the knot as if the lead were pounding it directly.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*More info*



fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Not sayin your wrong but this is the first time i have seen just the one bead on top i have always seen them between the weight and the hook.


I stopped using the bead in between the slider and knot because it mashes down on the knot and weakens it.BTW I use snap swivels to attach my weight and usally use a larger dia. swivel so the ring goes around the knot not on it. The top bead will only go as high as your shock knot (unless the bead dia is too large) which keeps the weight from going higher. Not using a bead in a crowd and the weight sliding all the way up the line leads to lots of tangles.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

I place a bead above and below a #5 Macmahan snap with a crane swivel. this covers both situations. One problem I do have is finding beads with the right hole diameter. Most times the hole is a bit to big my shock knot slips thru, albright, and when I go to a glass bead, the hole is perfect for the 50lb Ande' shock line, but I'll end up getting sand caught inside creating abrasions on the line. I'll use the glass beads more than the plastics with the larger hole and check the line each time I reel in and clean out the sand. It werks, but I end up changing my shock leader more than I really need to.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Green cart*

How long is your leader material from 3 way swiel to hook. I know you said short but can you elaborate. I'm curious


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

well i dont use beads no more like i said Dillions has a great fish finder rig for the weights ill try and take a pic of it tonight and post it tomorrow or tonight. plus there really easy on the pocket ,,, you can grab a few from just raiding the laundry or the couches in ya house


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Not sayin your wrong but this is the first time i have seen just the one bead on top i have always seen them between the weight and the hook.


DD will have to respond to verify the following:

Some folks have a 4' shock tied from the main shock into the swivel on the hook leader.When a fish takes the bait it doesn't have a lot of slack to swallow the hook before the bead hits the 4' shock knot,setting the hook.DD's rig might just be one of those.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

*Knot/bead*

the swivel that Kenny is showing is large enough to slide over the knot and rest on the swivel attached to the hook leader. If I happen to be using a swivel that is not that large, I'll use a bead with an opening large enough to slip over the knot and give the protection. Available at Wallyworld in the craft section. They even have some that glow in the dark. Cheap. You most definately need the upper bead to keep the weight below the shocker knot.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Same as DrumDum's Picture Above*

For discussion purposes, my three way swivel setup is the same as Drumdum's and Hatteras fishfinder. However, in real life, I vary the leader length based on my needs. If I am livelining, I might use a leader length of 2 feet to give the live bait fish more room to swim around.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Green Cart said:


> What about removing the bead and substituitng a three way swivel for the barrel swivel? One eye is used for the very short snelled circle hook and the other eye can be used for the snap to hold the sinker. I have several reasons for this proposal based on my actual experience.
> 
> 1. This rig can be cast further
> 2. In theory, the fish finder does not work anyway since usually the fisherman keeps the line tight with the rod in the spike
> ...



Curious,how does the weight attach to the 3 way?


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Another alternative would be to tie on a crane swivel in line on the shock leader. I have seen some of the fella on da point with this set up. 50lb shock, swivel, 2-3' 50lb with crane and mac, tied to swivel on short leader. No beads needed.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Cdog*

Please read what I said  You attach a snap of your choice to one eye of the three way swivel. You attach the sinker to the snap of your choice.  Let me know if you still don't understand. 

PS The third eye of the three way swivel is used for the shockleader. 

PSS When I said three way swivel setup is the same as DrumDum's fishfinder, I mean everything but the barrel swivel and bead. I use three way swivel instead of barrel swivel and no bead.

Ah! Ha! I think I see the problem. Looking at DrumDum's picture, you would have to remove the stupid swivel from the dual snap.  You can use other snaps such as Breakaway clip.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

wow did i open a can of worms or what  , I was just saying i have never seen a rig with out the bead between the weight and barrel, but we all here have our own fishin styles and works for us ,, the way i see this is if it catches fish it works. there is no wrong way about that.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> What about removing the bead and substituitng a three way swivel for the barrel swivel? One eye is used for the very short snelled circle hook and the other eye can be used for the snap to hold the sinker. I have several reasons for this proposal based on my actual experience.
> 
> 1. This rig can be cast further
> 2. In theory, the fish finder does not work anyway since usually the fisherman keeps the line tight with the rod in the spike
> ...


 *I'm BACK...*   

I see there is a bit of confusion...   

Been using one bead above swivel so it will not hang on the knot,thus by it hanging there while you are fighting your fish it hooks every line that he passes... I have laughed at beads below the swivel (to protect the knot  ) for yrs,cause as Cdog said it abraids your knot.. I have used 3ways before,seems like a lot more hardware than just one red bead.. As far as the "theory" of a fishfinder not working,well,if your spiking or fishing out of a boat with the drag semi buttoned up,yes there is no advantage,would just as soon use a single dropper loop,as Capt Norman Miller on Ocock.. 
*BUT* if fishing off the planks with a loose drag,as most of us do,you can see where a fishfinder rig is very useful...

Fishbone,you may never have had your sinker hang on your shock knot when fighting a big fish,but if you tie a shock knot and use a fishfinder, sooner or later it's gonna happen,promise...


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*DrumDum*

You are the first expert to admit to the disadvantages of using a fishfinder while spiking. I was discussing using the three way rig at all times. I did not think about using three way rig for spiking and fishfinder for planking.  In other words, one needs to modify his or her rig for his or her fishing needs.


----------



## kb (Mar 14, 2003)

*bimini twist*

When tying a bimini twist in the running line it say's not to wind all way on spool to keep knots from contacting each other on cast. From HO drum rig instructions. What do you ? Thanks KB.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Make the bimini loop long enough so that it will wrap several times on the spool and the connecting shock knot is out side of the spool or levelwind. You have a double line, now, on the spool, so in theory, if you are using 20lb for the main line, you have double your main line strength; in essence 40lbs, which should be sufficient for casting. I personally don't tye a bimini cus I use 17lb and the thought of 34lbs just kinda makes me cringe :--| at the thought of sending an 8oz hunk of lead flyin' in who knows where direction.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tuck said:


> Make the bimini loop long enough so that it will wrap several times on the spool and the connecting shock knot is out side of the spool or levelwind. You have a double line, now, on the spool, so in theory, if you are using 20lb for the main line, you have double your main line strength; in essence 40lbs, which should be sufficient for casting. I personally don't tye a bimini cus I use 17lb and the thought of 34lbs just kinda makes me cringe :--| at the thought of sending an 8oz hunk of lead flyin' in who knows where direction.


Tuck, I believe what he was saying is do you put your knots on the spool???

I don't tie a bimmini cuz I'm lazy but I do double my line with a spider hitch and use a no name to attach shock to the spider. I put both knots on the spool plus about 5 wraps of shock. Usally if I blow up its user error not the knots getting hung up.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Then, with that in mind Dog, like yourself, I would pay extra attention to where I would lay the knots, say one far right on the spool and the other far left and lay the shock line in between.
I just keep it simple by using an albright special, which has never failed me. Either pullin on a 40lb drum or an 80lb cobia, it all comes down to your drag setting, which should apply the same amount of pressure no matter who is on the other end.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *I'm BACK...*
> 
> I see there is a bit of confusion...
> As far as the "theory" of a fishfinder not working,if fishing off the planks with a loose drag,as most of us do,you can see where a fishfinder rig is very useful...




Whether Planking or Flea'n If the rod is spiked or leaning against the rail, the drag is loose. That is why the fishfinder works.

If you spike your rod and have a tight drag.....ya better have a good spike  

><))))*>


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Spiked Rod*

If the rod is spiked and the drag is tight, it does not matter which rig is used.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Green Cart said:


> If the rod is spiked and the drag is tight, it does not matter which rig is used.


And it looks like someone wants to give his rod and reel to the fish. I have seen too many taken to the deep.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*DD Clarification please*

Hey Drumdum

In your picture http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/da...5chooksmall.jpg You have a short piece of line connecting the hook and a swivel. Do you use this to prevent helicoptering? I assume since you let out slack after casting that fish will have pleanty of slack to take the bait before feeling the weight.

I have the same set up but, have a longer piece that connects the swivel and the hook.

Will have to give that a try.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## kb (Mar 14, 2003)

*Tuck andCdog*

Thanks for the good answers. Cdog how long double line do you use? Is it nessary? Thanks KB.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

yes that prevents helicoperting and alows you to cast farther i use 2-4 inch piece of 100 pound crimped at the swivel and the hook
here are the pics of my drum rig
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/album?.dir=/c427&urlhint=actn,ren:s,1:f,0


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Jeff, yes like RR says it cuts down on the helo factor. I tie mine tween 1-3".

KB, I usally try to keep the doubled line to about 3". Alot of people tie a longer one so if they need to replace shocker they can just tie another double uni or whatever knot they prefer. Since I like the spider/no name combo, when I need to change shock I just cut the whole thing off and retie both knots. 

As far as is it nessary? I'll just say that for me I feel more comfortable going from 34# test(17 doubled) to a 50# shock than 17# to 50#.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big EL said:


> Whether Planking or Flea'n If the rod is spiked or leaning against the rail, the drag is loose. That is why the fishfinder works.
> 
> If you spike your rod and have a tight drag.....ya better have a good spike
> 
> ><))))*>


 Daryll,I have to own up to it..  I use a semi tight drag when spiking and using circles.. Just a theory on my part,but feel as though with a circle the fish is going to set the hook himself if there is tension on the line.. If the drag is set loose,I feel as though the fish will spit the bait before I can get to the spike in time to put tension on it..
Note: I don't use full fighting drag,but about half.. Also,I do have a couple of "Most Excellent Spikes" that I check often to make sure they are in deep..


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*No Doubled Line*

I don't bother with doubled line, double uniknot, and bimini twist as shown in www.hatterasoutfitters.com under hatters/drum rig. I use shocker knot as shown there, but I use a few extra steps. I pull the figure eight knot (spit it first) tight with pliers which damages the running line with a crimp. I pull the running line to take the crimp out before tying the uniknot. After tying the uniknot, I spit on the knot for lubrication before pulling the knot tight.

There is lots of argument for the use of the doubled line, and I think it boils down to where if the line break, the running line will break before any knot comes apart. I don't want my running line to break 100 yards away from the rig which is why I prefer my method. If the line breaks, it will break at the shocker knot which is what I want.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You got a good point there,Green Cart,I just can't deal with a knot that breaks. I do tie a bimini to a uni-nail,and yes sometimes it breaks in the running line well beyond where I wanted..   I can stand it though,got to have bulletproof stuff,even if it causes me to have to respool more often than I would like. It is also nice to know if a biggen (that I want to catch,not a carhood or toothycritter  )gets on there,I can put the "heat" on him.. 

Course that NTKG guy better tie good knots,and have some extra tensil strength in his rods,cause he don't like to see drag come off the spool...   

fyremanjef,I do cut my leaders very short,sometimes as short as 1.5",yes it helps with the helecoptering and will launch a little further that way,as reelrebel said in his post..

KB,I have always tied a bimini,and always load both knots on the right side of the reel,never had a problem with the knots coming into contact? I would have a problem with my thumb though if I loaded on each side of the spool,ouch..


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*DrumDum*

It is just that I am always getting hung up at Sandy Point State Park or catching dreaded cow nosed-rays that I, on purpose, break the line off. So I want to be able to break the line at the shock knot, no where else. Like you said, it can be a small disadvantage of catching a real big fish only to lose it at the shock knot, but that is very rare. I use 50 pound test shock leader and usually 20 pound running line which means in theory, if the shock knot breaks, it would be around 15 pounds which I can live with. I adjust the drag on the reel which therotically prevents the shock knot breaking in the first place. That is another reason why I prefer to use mono line instead of braided line because if I use 80 pound braid line, how the hell am I going to break the line intentionally.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> I use a semi tight drag when spiking and using circles.. Just a theory on my part,but feel as though with a circle the fish is going to set the hook himself if there is tension on the line.


Exactly the way I fish mine but with the drag set at about 1/3 breaking strength of the line.Never had a spike pulled,never lost a rod,and don't have to worry about reeling tight for a hook set,especially since I switched to the Daiichi 13/0 circle.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Note: I don't use full fighting drag,but about half.. Also,I do have a couple of "Most Excellent Spikes" that I check often to make sure they are in deep..
__________________

Same here Kenny, the fish can pick it up and move off with it but dat circle will come around and get him before he can spit it out.

Those that have seen my spike know that 2" angle Iron, 6' long with 2' in the ground ain't goin nowhere unless I back into it with the truck  

><))))*>


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Cdog, with a 3 to 5 turn uni tied to the loop of the spider, where the lines come together, would it not still be 17lb? I have never really understood the use of a loop in the running line. It seems to me that when you tie a nail or uni around the loop it squeezes on the running line making it weaker. I could only understand it if you made a long enough loop so you could tie a worm knot, or something like that, with the double line to the shock, wrapping the double line witht he shocker. 

To much for me to handle, so, like I said, I keep it simple and tie an albright special or the Jam alberto.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tuck said:


> Cdog, with a 3 to 5 turn uni tied to the loop of the spider, where the lines come together, would it not still be 17lb? I have never really understood the use of a loop in the running line. It seems to me that when you tie a nail or uni around the loop it squeezes on the running line making it weaker. I could only understand it if you made a long enough loop so you could tie a worm knot, or something like that, with the double line to the shock, wrapping the double line witht he shocker.
> 
> To much for me to handle, so, like I said, I keep it simple and tie an albright special or the Jam alberto.


Tuck you bring up an intersting point. Not sure if my theory of 34 holds water or not but I have gotten to the point that I can tie both knots quicker than if I tried to tie a single knot (albright, etc). I guess it just boils down to what you feel comfortable with and have confidence in.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Cdog said:


> I guess it just boils down to what you feel comfortable with and have confidence in.


How true


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

What you feel comfortable with and what is the best is two different things... Unless you have tied Knots and pulled on them untill they broke at least 1000 times you can not be comfortable (truly) with any set-up... Tie 100 biminis and after a while they are easy to tie. + they are 100% strong... Tie 100 no-names and you will find they are easy to tie. Once you learn you will not be "comfortable" with anything less... Use a fish finder rig with a bead above the swivel...(ABOVE)... I think if a fish runs toward you the bead on the no-name could help set the hook,(a sharp circle), on big-boy... Also the same applies if the fish runs away from you... I mean, when you are 90yds. out on a cast there is going to be a little slack in the line... You just gotta look for the signs of the bite, dig your heels in, and get ready for the battle...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Confidence factor...*

What you said Master Baiter... 

I have pulled on the dern things,more times than I can count.. I have yet to find a single line knot that will compete with a double line knot,such as bimini to no-name or uni to uni or uni to nail,heck even a bloodknot if tied with a double line will out pull a single line shocker. At least from the testing I have done.. Jam will even admit I broke his knot in the knot in the shop one day.. It is a good knot,I just don't have confidence in any knot that breaks in the knot.. That is just me though,many on here like to get most of thier line back,as Green Cart has stated. With the connections MB,Seadog,and I are talking you are there fighting the fish or shark or carhood for the duration,unless you can break the line,or cut it...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Course that NTKG guy better tie good knots,and have some extra tensil strength in his rods,cause he don't like to see drag come off the spool...


oh what kenny is referring to by the way is that i am a firm believer in the term "throw it to his ass!!!)


alright... i wasnt gonna post on this one, but kenny done drug me into it. then GC has to drag me into it, so ima have to give my input, dont know why since kenny already gave his so what i say doesnt matter for those of you reading this thread to gain information.... if you havent realized yet to write down everything kenny says and take it for the best free advice on the net your an idiot anyway so heres my input... bc im still a young buck and would like to think i have something to offer information wise.


i use the "hatteras style" drum rig as described by HO, kenny and everyone else. the only time i use something different is if i am strictly targeting stripers in non-ocean waters(i have my reasons for this) but if i am bait fishin, this is the only rig i use, why???? bc i have caught a fish or two on it. also, if it aint broke, dont fix it. yes, innovation is wonderful, but you dont hear of the masses who attempt to innovate but never succeed. true FHB's enjoy fishin, but like catchin a whole lot more betterer! the only other rig i have seen that i thought would even POSSIBLY be considered for me anyway was the rig that kenny or wilber(this would be another name to write down boys and girls) described using a hole drilled in the sinker, im sure one of u guys will at this point find the post!  
I know that theoretically spikin a fishfinder rig defeats the purpose, but i have also seen plenty of fish take drag and make that clicker sound like a crotchrocket yamaha!!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!! on piers, its the only way.

as far as line, i will again state that i have nothing better to say, i am fan of the it's proven itself to work, i use a bimini-uni/nail combo as DD does, actually once i found kenny uses the same combo as me, i told myself.... well SHART, i know my knots good now!  its the strongest of the combos i have tested between two scales. why? how? bc i live to fish, and i like to stay up till 3am while my GF is sleeping tying rigs, and breaking knots and tying bimini's in a dark room while being intoxicated(of course im practicing for fishing in real life conditions!!!) there is another post where i showed pictures of them, and other various knots.

as far as shock leader.... i use it primarily for the landing of the fish as much as the casting element. everyone should use it. unless ya fish in MD.(minus hat, and bob and the rest of teh AI crew)

some of these things may not seem to make sense, i've been watching where you guys are from. and not to be a prick or anything, if you fish in maryland, in the upper bay, like matapeake, spsp, tilg island, and most of the places up there, you dont need more than 14lb test, there arent fish big enough to need it, let alone current, wind, and waves that the guys down south see every day. the "surf" you guys see is not what we consider "surf" unless ya fish AI like hat, and shAggy do, you could prolly get away with 14lb line and light weight. (how does this random korean guy know this????) because i grew up in nova, and me and my fishin buddies fished all these areas in md, and we caught plenty of fish not having to use shock, or heavy weight or fancy rigs, bc its not surf fishing, its bay fishing. Power pro, and 4oz goes a lot farther than most heavers with 8^bait. 

in anycase, GC's rig could be the next wonder of the world, maybe the bead should go on my girlfriends necklace. but i know this as true, and everyone else should realize this too..

YOU CONTROL NOTHING IN FISHING BUT YOUR GEAR, and that its better to be lucky than good.

i have so little control in anything else while im fishing, wind, temp, seas, migratory patterns, when i get a run or get a brown turd shakin its head, i want to know that i have done my part, quality rod, quality reel, good line, good knots, and a sharp hook, and a SOBER guy to gaff/net. for as much fishing as we do, our gear is the ONLY thing we can make sure will ensure our sucess, and part of that is being able to humble yourself and listen to people like kenny who know what they're talkin about and catch fish. and not listen to young guys like me who are full of shart

as clyde would say...

TIGHTLINES...


neil


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> , and a SOBER guy to gaff/net.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Surprise that Bad Tater has any input on tha gaff incident down South........


Good post NTKG...heres ta hopin them Northern Boys dont take TOO much offense......


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i knew if i even mentioned hat you'd be all over my arse!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Too kind Neil,wish I caught that many fish..  The theory that you have about tackle being the one thing you can control was pounded into my head by the folks who taught me my knots and rigs yrs ago.They were about 10yr younger than I but even at 13 they were some fishin fools... Now one of them is catching blues close to a grand,and the other is down south catchin grand slams..  Sure glad to see them when they pay me a visit on the planks every fall.. You're cut from the same mould youngen,keep pluggin at it..  They weren't the only fishermen back then,there were some gooduns that are some of the best capt outta OI,Hat,Fla. Learned a lot from all,the best fishermen I've ever met.. 
The fishermen down on the southern piers can relate as well. They have a fisherman down there called "Depe" get to see him sometimes in the fall as well. These are the ones to listen and learn from,trust me.. 

 GAFFING INCIDENT???  

I gotta hear this story...


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Tuck you bring up an intersting point. Not sure if my theory of 34 holds water or not but I have gotten to the point that I can tie both knots quicker than if I tried to tie a single knot (albright, etc). I guess it just boils down to what you feel comfortable with and have confidence in.


I think it would probably be 34 Cdog if the loop was long enough to go around the spool and then to the water. Thinks it's just 17 like we're tie'n. Use the same setup as you do, likes it better than one single knot like the uni to uni, which I have used also.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*DrumDum*

You said earlier that you cannot just see saving one piece by switching over to three way rig - actually it is more. OK. Your fishfinder consists of 6 pieces: a bead, snap, barrel swivel, another barrel swivel, a very short leader, and a hook. My three way rig consists of 4 pieces: three way swivel, snap, short leader and a hook. So I am up 2 on you. However, if you really want to tie with me, all you have to do drop the second barrel swivel and the short leader and tie the hook directly to the shock leader keeping the bead, swivel and snap above the hook. Then we will both have 4 pieces each.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Green Cart said:


> You said earlier that you cannot just see saving one piece by switching over to three way rig - actually it is more. OK. Your fishfinder consists of 6 pieces: a bead, snap, barrel swivel, another barrel swivel, a very short leader, and a hook. My three way rig consists of 4 pieces: three way swivel, snap, short leader and a hook. So I am up 2 on you. However, if you really want to tie with me, all you have to do drop the second barrel swivel and the short leader and tie the hook directly to the shock leader keeping the bead, swivel and snap above the hook. Then we will both have 4 pieces each.


Yeah, but I'll take DD's rig over yours any day to land a real COW....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

It is nearly 1AM... I should be sleeping... especially since I'm headed to Nags Head to start a weeks vacation in the morning. Yet, instead of sleeping, I'm sitting here assembling "_*DD Rigs*_".

*Items used:*
Daiichi 12/0 Circle Chunk (Bleeding Bait) Hook
Ande 100# Clear Leader
1.3mm Sleeves
Size 1 Crane Swivel
Finished Size: 2-3" Between Hook's Eye and Swivel

*Plan of Attack:*
Will be fishing the surf just south of the old Jennette's Pier (Diamond Shoals Condos). Will look for a break in the surf to fish. To begin, will be tossing out a standard bottom rig with #4 circle hooks, baited with FishBites White Crab strips. Dependent upon what is caught (and size), I'll move to the DD Rig (FishFinder Mode) and send it out "whole and live" or sectioned. I'll then kick back, pull out my favorite beverage (Seagrams & Coke) and marvel at that fact that life just doesn't get much better than this!

An awesome 4th to all!

Jim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> You said earlier that you cannot just see saving one piece by switching over to three way rig - actually it is more. OK. Your fishfinder consists of 6 pieces: a bead, snap, barrel swivel, another barrel swivel, a very short leader, and a hook. My three way rig consists of 4 pieces: three way swivel, snap, short leader and a hook. So I am up 2 on you. However, if you really want to tie with me, all you have to do drop the second barrel swivel and the short leader and tie the hook directly to the shock leader keeping the bead, swivel and snap above the hook. Then we will both have 4 pieces each.


 OK,"Capt. Technical" (JK),ya got me...    

Although if you reread post,I also suggested the single bottomrig to take place of 3way,"Norman Milller Style".. This consist of a swivel(or you could attach with knot to shock),leader,and hook..two or three pieces..   

Flathead's suggestion about a 3 to 4' piece heavy mono,say 150,attached to regular shock is a good one. If you use a small enough swivel,it will not ride over the big knot attaching 50 to 150,and the 150 will take the sinker pounding that casting will do to the end of a shockline in the cast.. I just can't see me re-tiein all that if I'm in a blitz and get cutoff or broke off though... 

Jim,good luck on your excursion to surf s of Jennette's.. Don't drink too much of your Seagram's,cause one of those big ole lemons or bulls that used to be around Jennette's,back in the day,just might pay ya a visit..   Those rascals pull a lot of line,and you'll need to be "semi sober",or get dumped... (JK) 

PS this has been a good thread,hopefully Cast master Mac,isn't too upset by all the "sidetracks"..  
Everyone who has posted has given a thought or two,and contributed a laugh or two as well,and that's what this board is all about,IMO..


----------

